# Grinding noise during steering column adjustment



## RobertB (Jan 18, 2004)

I've got a '99 528 SPP. Lately, almost every time the steering column rasises or lowers, I hear what I would call a grinding noise. It usually happens, sometimes doesn't, sometimes loud, sometimes soft. Temperature and time-since-it-was-last-used don't seem to be a good predictor. Since the column adjusts itself every time I get in and out of the car, I'm hoping I'm not screwing up something. 

Yes - I'm calling the dealer on Monday (need a few other things done), but I was wondering if there was an easy fix, like popping off the bottom of the steering column and putting a little grease somewhere.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, that is all it takes... I had a 'clang clang clang' noise (E38) when the steering column moved up or down, and that's all they had to do (under warranty).


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

They did lube up a 99 528 we once had that made that noise which took care of things, but it came back about a year later and they had to replace a bunch of parts before it was out of waranty. The noise was kind of an errrrrrrrr errrrrr sound, like a creaky piece of wood that kept creaking, not the clang, clang, clang sound.

Hope the lube job fixes it for you.


----------



## RobertB (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------

